# How Many Strands?



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

I run 24 strands on everything.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Hey Adam, even with the Natural white (no dyes)? I thought some using the Natural, no dye 452x were running 26-28 because the strands were thinner without the dye? Just curious .

>>-------->


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

CHPro said:


> Hey Adam, even with the Natural white (no dyes)? I thought some using the Natural, no dye 452x were running 26-28 because the strands were thinner without the dye? Just curious .
> 
> >>-------->


I personally do not use natural white, but according to my sources "winners Choice", the lack of dye does not effect the size of the matieral. I know there are a few guys out there running more stands of material to get the bow to feel the way they want it to (valley, letoff, Etc) that happen to also be using natural white material.

I suppose I will give Chris a call at BCY & get the scoop from the horses mouth..  

Hope you are doing well Jeff! I havn't even fired my bow since Redding!!!

-Adam


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Strands*

Hey Adam Thanks, I was also under the same impression that without dye
in the strands, it was a little smaller Diameter. I heard somewhere (but not sure) they were running 28 strands also. Please let us know what BCY says. Just wanted to get good and correct information. Thanks again - Steve:slice:


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Hey Adam, doing well. I have shot my bow a few times since Redding, just not overly well !

Actually thinking back to what I've been hearing/told, the dye is only part of the equation. Actually, if memory serves (and at my age that's not a given anymore !), the diameter difference may have more to do with the lack of wax in the Natural vs. the dyed/colored strands. The Natural are, I believe, no/low wax and therefore usually require 2-4 extra strands to maintain similar overall diameter to a dyed/colored set.

But hey, I'm not a stringbuilder, just going off of what I've been hearing.  I haven't tried the Natural material....not quite colorful enough for me ! 

Keep us posted on what you find out from Chris/BCY.

>>------->


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

*From the horses mouth...*

Okie Dokie, here is the scoop...

All of the colored materials have what is called a "coating", which is *not* a dye that penetrates the material. Depending on the color, the coating may be slightly thicker or thinner..

Blues & blacks are slightly thinner than florescent colors such as orange & green which are the thickest. 

The Natural color is in fact the thinnest of all the colors since there is no coating applied to it. It doesd in fact still have the same amount of wax as the other colors, but the lack of coating does make it slightly thinner.

Compared to a standard "blue & black" 452x 24 strand string, the reccomendation is to increase by 2-4 strands. 2 being just about right, and 4 maybe being too much. Most are using 26 strands when leveraging this material..

This was the information that Chris Deston at BCY provided me over the phone today.. :darkbeer:

-Adam


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Strands*

Hey Adam, Thanks for that information. I am glad that you were able to
get a hold of him. *Sounds like 26 on the main string and 28 on 
the buss cables. *I am going to build a set tommorrow 
and see how it works. Sounds like it will be perfect. 
Thanks again. Steve


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

ADAM with the smaller diameter is the single strand strength any different on natural vs the other colors????? with some using 20/22/ and even 24 strands of color on a string i cant see why the overall diameter of the completed string is a big factor but more of how the string is actually made. just curious about the strength of individual strands.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

I don't believe the individual strand strength differs between the colored or the natural, just the diameter due to the coating on the colored strings per Adam's note. Reason I believe those using the natural are bumping the bowstring strand counts up is because they don't make a serving diameter large enough to compensate for the smaller diameter natural strands in order to get the desired nock fit. I know I end up between an 021 or 025 diameter center serving material already for some of the 24 strand colored 452x strings I've had made. (And I found I had to drop down to no more than 021 if it was one of the bright flo-colored materials .)

Cables on the other hand? Not sure why one wouldn't want to stay with a 24 strand count if that's what they are currently using. Should make for a slightly thinner cable which I would think should fit down into the cam grooves a little better?

>>------->


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

CHPro said:


> I don't believe the individual strand strength differs between the colored or the natural, just the diameter due to the coating on the colored strings per Adam's note. Reason I believe those using the natural are bumping the bowstring strand counts up is because they don't make a serving diameter large enough to compensate for the smaller diameter natural strands in order to get the desired nock fit. I know I end up between an 021 or 025 diameter center serving material already for some of the 24 strand colored 452x strings I've had made. (And I found I had to drop down to no more than 021 if it was one of the bright flo-colored materials .)
> 
> Cables on the other hand? Not sure why one wouldn't want to stay with a 24 strand count if that's what they are currently using. Should make for a slightly thinner cable which I would think should fit down into the cam grooves a little better?
> 
> >>------->


Correct, no difference in strength, only diameter.

The only reason you would monkey with the cable strands would be to modify the feel of the valley, wall, and holding weight of the bow.

-Adam


----------



## xecutioner (Jan 28, 2008)

how does the number of strands in the cable effect the valley and holding weight of the bow.


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

Jesse and the top end guys are over 30 on the buss cables, thin serving. 
No movement in the heat.
It will bump up the holding weight a tiny bit.


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Strands*

I went to 28 strands on the Buss and 26 on the main. Its working great.
But I haven't shot in the heat to know for sure. I like the fact that you don't get all the coating and wax on your fingers when working with the all Natural. 
I think I have just found my new string of choice. Just have to tweek the amount of strands.


----------

